# Autotrail Dakota 05



## billjoy (Jan 24, 2007)

:roll: On our recent trip to Scotland when switching off the ignition the engine continued running, having just spoken to a friend with Dakota 05 has had the same problem on a trip up north can anybody shed some light on this problem as we are off on 2 weeks travel on sunday to isle of wight first then france.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Fuel shut off solenoid stuck/failed?

Regards Dave


----------

